# Question on decoders with serial and parallel function commands.



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Don't want to mess up Jerry's thread. Hope Dan, Knut, etc. will comment.

So do some LGB decoders (sold by LGB) interpret both serial and parallel commands automatically, i.e. without switching modes?

I understand Zimo needs to change between these modes with a CV.

Just interested. I'd throw away all my old serial stuff myself, and outfit with modern command stations and electronics, especially newer and better sound systems, but this thread is more to learn about this archaic feature.

Thanks, Greg


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

LGB actually had a set of CV's that would make a command parallel only or both serial and parallel. Setting them with a value of 1-8 was parallel only and 9-17 would be parallel and serial. This was done for each function.

And one needs to remember that F1 was pulsed (that is all the mouse had) to activate F1-8 the other handhelds had approx 1 second pulses, so if one hit F8, F1 was pulsed 8 times at one second per pulse. OK for turning on smoke, bad for bells or whistles.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

So, you could set a function to be parallel or BOTH parallel and serial?

Interesting. I'd love to read the manual on this, can you point me in some direction please?

I have indeed used a decoder with this enabled, and pressed the F1 a number of times. What a pain.

Thanks, Greg


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Greg, on the LGB 55027 (2 motor decoder) read page 28 for how this decoder is programmed.
The 55021 (single motor) is different and a second motor is driven by the 55022

http://www.champex-linden.de/lgb_produktdatenbank_d-e/medien.nsf/medien/B2DA71301D8EA6378525716200471DA1/$FILE/55027_032006k.pdf

http://www.champex-linden.de/lgb_produktdatenbank_d-e/medien.nsf/medien/BAABBF200AAA0FEE85256BDB0057F3E1/$FILE/55021.pdf

LGB does have different revision levels of these boards and the latest 55027 will do 128 speed steps, latest 55021 will do 28 speed steps.

CV 7 is rev level
CV 106 is programmed version.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks Dan, it's appreciated!

Greg


----------

